# Finally at the top of waiting list for icsi :)



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I have finally made it to the top of the waiting list for icsi at glasgow royal infirmary   I am so excited my first app is on the 5th march great bday present    then again on the 27th march.
I dunno what to expect with these apps or even when treatment will commence but I am so excited as I wasn't expecting to be at the top until at least November was told last November it was around an 18 month wait i had already done 6months but it's happening a lot sooner than expected  
X


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey, I'm just wondering have you had your app before that with gri taking your oh sample etc? As it just sounds like you are where I am? And we aren't at top of list yet? We had our first app with gri feb 6th and got this next one on 25th feb


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah we had that one in November and was told waiting list was 18/24months long then got a letter last week saying we are at top of list to go on the 5th for bloods etc then 27th to discuss protocols etc  goodluck with ur apps  was it ur oh sample on the 6th February? Or did u get bloods n have to take ID with u? Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol wasn't sure as was wondering if you were same place as me treatment wise   and good luck with your appointments too, are you. Nervous since that's you closer? And yeah was my oh sample on 6th of feb and find out if anything changed Tuesday coming


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I am really nervous! Think I was prepared for it to happen in nob this year but not 6months early not complaining but reality is starting to set in lol just hope it all works, if I remember rightly they explain the results and get abit of knowledge into ur history etc then give u an information booklet n then u need to wait until ur at the top of list. Ayrshire &arran is siting at roughly 8/12months now  glasgow a still 18/24months xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just think you could be having icsi soon, it working first time and being pregnant this year !!     , iv my fingers and toes crossed for you that it works ! Ayrshire and Arran? I was told that it'd have to be gri I had icsi  ?   Thank you know now a little bit more what to expect, I'm so happy though it's going somewhere as was working my butt off trying to go private !


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah it is gri u have it but if your from ayrshire and Arran ur waiting time is less  aww ano I am so excited I have known 2 people getting it and both have had twins!! Lol I will let u know how it all goes wen I go so u know what's coming  hopefully u shouldn't be too much longer I had the sample n meeting in nov got letter  beginning February for March  won't be long until ur meeting tho n u could always ask how long u will have to wait  goodluck ! 
Let me know how it all goes am glad I ain't the only under 25 going through all this lol xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooh really I'm from ayr so I hope that's true   , we don't really know anybody who's going through the same as us, everybody around us seem to get pregnant so easy lol, and hope you don't mind but are you having icsi like me for male factor? And that would be great so I'd know what to expect, I think that's what I will do ask how long we have, and same here, not seen many lassies in here under 25 and with gri   Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

lol that's what that hug me was meant to be not asking you to hug me haha! X


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah it's icsi I am having too. We have unexplained infertility nothing wrong with either of us. Is it male factor for u? I am in kilmarnock so not too far away. I will let ŷou know what happens with my appointments so u know what to expect I hate not known what's gonna happen etc so am glad I can help someone else understand 
I am so excited tho but nervous too,!
Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah it's male factor for us,   so both ayrshire both under 25 and gri lol   and that would be great as the more closer we get the more I think maybe within next year or so we will have a kid     And you will be coz hopefully within few months maybe youl be starting your treatment xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I know the feeling it's horrible playing the waiting game I was in the process of going through iui as well was meant to have 4 attempts which would have taken up at least 4 months of my wait until on  till icsi app came in November  but I had 2 goes and both cycles were abandoned as I over stimmed  the dy after my 2nd cycle was abandoned my letter for icsi came through so my iui dr decided icsi was for the best option for me so all iui appointments have been abandoned now!.
At least it's no long until u get results etc so hopefully u get to know roughly where u are on the list  it goes from when u were referred, I was referred in April/May 2013 and I had my app for sample n results 6months after referral then top of list 3months after that  so hopefully by May/June time u will be top of list going by my experience   hopefully sooner tho! I had put down I wouldn't mind travelling to Edinburgh or Dundee for treatment but now that I have been given glasgow I am so happy as wen I think about it being in Edinburgh or Dundee for 9 in the morning doesn't bare to think about lol and I am sure u have to go for quite a lot of apps so I am more than happy to have been given glasgow  yeah al be 24 when I go to my next appointment so excited don't think anything else will beat that bday present lol  xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

aw that's a shame, do you still get put on drugs for iui? We haven't had anything else as we were told icsi was best way to go, atleast when you had bad news you got better news as icsi is best way to get you pregnant, and because of your age and nothing else being wrong you have a good chance it working first time !    I was referred august/ September time think it would've been July but I had to get my bmi under 30   and that sounds fairly quick, hope it works for me like that, don't think we got the choice lol was just told Glasgow, and I was 24 like 6 days ago   lol that will be a good bday present lol


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah I got put on daily injections for 7days on a tiny dosage of gonal f and still over stimmed they said I woulda been perfect for icsi but not iui as they only want 1-2 eggs where as icsi want more than 2  
With the new changes to the fertility process iui isn't offered to everyone now it's just people with difficulties ie spinal problems, same sex couples and people not ovulating if I was to start process again I wouldn't be offered it cause of the changes. U might be put on  the waiting list even although u had to get ur bmi down, I dread getting mine checked incase am under 19! I was borderline last time I was checked n am positive av lost wait again so am trying to stuff my face! Lol 
Yeah they have said I have a great chance of it working cause of our age etc n all our test coming back clear they can't understand why we haven't had one naturally but hopefully treatment starts soon! 
Hopefully u get some good news when ur there but I would def ask how long waiting list is and when u were put on list  going by the 9month waiting list the now u should be top by May time if not before so u could be having a baby before the years out    
Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

How did you find the needles? I'm scared il do it wrong or something   could you over stimm with icsi or would you be on different drugs? Wish they done iui just before they started anything else as if they did you never know he coulda had a lucky swimmer and wouldn't need down this route    They kept getting mixed up with bmi criteria if it was 30 or under 30 you needed.   and I'd rather be under 19 I have a sweet tooth    And maybe just pot luck! I lost weight but let myself put it back on  And I hope so because seeing others pregnant is a bit hard but you gotta keep a smile or I'd greet !   and fingers crossed for the both of us that's the case


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Tbh the needles were fine I am petrified from them but managed to do the injections no problem was like a pin cushion by the end of it tho lol I dunno if you can over stimm with icsi think it would be hard to but u never know! Yeah ano the criteria changed a lot that's why the lists have come down a lot as people were over weight and needed to loose it, I have a sweet tooth but with over stimming av been in agony so barely been able to eat since nov! But finally got new tablets n starting to feel hungry so can start to munch again  am sure u will be ok they might check ur bmi at gri wen u go they did with me n told me to put 6lbs on n I would be perfect.
2 of my best friends are expecting 1 in sept and the other October I am pleased for them but defo wish it was me but I try not think about it n just concentrate on my own journey although they don't know I am having ivf or anything so they just think am not ready for a family yet!! Lol I am everything crossed it works for us both!     Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for late reply been a wee busy bee with working, getting one of my oh nephews staying tonight he's 7month and soo smiley   I think I just over worry I can't help it   And aw are you feeling a lot better now, and my bmi should still be under 30 the criteria , will weigh myself in boots today so I can get the bmi part, and  I over think too, have you told anybody about your icsi? Iv told a few, we just don't care as tbh stops the when are you having kids talk   but we are just blunt like that il hold my tounge so long then I snap! And no long now eh for your app nearly end off feb   xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww gets some practice in for u babysitting  I over worry too I think it's a women thing lol I have told close family my side no1 on oh side I just tell them there's loads a time for babies  it' shuts them up lol  am sure  ur bmi will be fine  aww ano it's no long it's dragging in now tho just want it to hurry up! I am impatient haha I am kinda dreading my app I hate bloods n swabs etc!  will be worth it I keep telling myself keeps me going av been trying to keep busy but been in bed for past 3 days been having awfully bad stomach cramps which are a killer but meds from doc seem to be helping but can't stay on them forever. Glad works keeping I busy keeps the mind from worrying  xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yup this is my 2nd time having him lol but he's a giant, 7month and he's wearing 12-18month he's awfy long ! Currently I'm wake at nearly 4am as little one has decided to wake up - but I think it's coz he has a wee cold, and atleast they understand his family can be a nightmare sometimes !! And I hope so lol going to walk my fat ass everywhere till tomorroooooow !!  excited for app, and aww but sooner it's here sooner tests will be over with, and ow hope your stomach cramps are easing off and I love my work but hearing these 'working nightshift can cause miscarriage' am like a don't  wanty hear,


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww poor wee thing there's nothing worse than a wee one with a cold ! my other halves family can be a nightmare that's why I haven't mentioned it to them! Lol I walk loads too but I end up with sore feet so have to keep it to a minimum  so I can see me getting huge if treatment works haha I haven't heard anything about nightshirt n miscarriage   I know loads a people who do nightshirt and have babies :/ I know u need to take it easy in the 2ww but haven't heard of the nightshift thing  won't be long till ur app  xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm Ayrshire and Arran 2, I was 8 month wait, embryo transfer today x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm sooo excited our app today hopefully get good results     He was awfy cute didn't want to give him back ! Lol we tryed that but we got told you getting any younger lol ..... Yes at 23 haha! And do you not use anything like cushioned soles to help? Lol I'm not wanting to get huge I'd be like an beach whale but saying that I want twins.... Lol it's been links on newspaper articles iv saw it    hope it doesn't,  xxx and hello Josie1 good luck


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Goodluck today hope all goes well  Av always wanted twins my family has loads a twins in it so does OH sides, last year my cousin had triplets naturally 3 wee identical girls!! I get confused with them lol I haven't read any cause ad scare myself! There's loads of people work nightshift wen pregnant n their fine  cushioned soles don't help it's em muscles b tendons get inflamed n my feet burn which isn't the best  lol

Hey josie1 hope all went yesterday and goodluck with your 2ww    [/size]  
[/size]X


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well had my app and first app iv came out room with giant grin on my face !! Oh count has went up his counts to begin with we're low at 9 - 10 million and has now went up to 26million he now has a normal  sample so instead of icsi we are now getting Ivf, she checked my ovaries which she said looked normal and I was told about the ayrshire n Arran only being one year waiting list and lastest I'd get my app is august this year , I'm so happy, and that could mean if you have them on both sides you have more chance of having twins? And awww triplet girls I'd never take there wee name tags off they get as kids lmao and that's what I ended up doing scaring myself ! And lol I wear my uggs on walks really comfy xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww that's brill news  least u have timescale now u can relax hopefully! That's brill about OH sample  u must be really pleased  
Aww I know I would have to keep name tags on I always get them mixed up! Lol
I think with IVF/ICSi there is always a possibility of twins as they put two eggs back in at ET so as long as both survive u get twins  I would love that!! Lol
I have every shoe going and nothing helps even my uggs hurt my feet n I have 8 different pairs even the summery ones hurt my feet if I walk too long  stupid planter fasciitis  lol 
I am demented waiting on my appointment the days flew past until my app came through the door now they drag in  

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It depends on your age and your circumstances whether they put 2 back. They will be very reluctant to put 2 back if it's your first cycle and you are under 35 x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww I see the dr I seen at xhouse hospital said if I had enough good eggs the would put two back so I just went by that sorry if I got it wrong  xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nah they are quite strict but it depends on your circumstances. If you really wanted 2 put back I don't think they would say no, they would just advise against it. 

What DR do you have at xhouse? I had Acharya he wasn't very good IMO. The Dr's have been great at GRI


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I had acharya and dr young they were both fab with me gave me loads of information and stuff. Al just need to wait n see what happens I don't care how many just want it to work  xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep that's it, hope for a healthy baby x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am so happy, I'm so excited that by end of this year I could be pregnant    We did say about travelling to Edinburgh or Dundee if app comes sooner, but we have money set aside I told him to use for fuel if need be, I'm so proud of him he did everything I asked and now it shows, I was tired as only had 2hours sleep so didn't ask questions I should've, asked for copy of sperm results but she said wasn't allowed to give out, was going to write them out but forgot to ask again as wasn't expecting an probe up my foo foo    lol identical triplets I'm guessing they must do stuff to set them apart or something to help set them apart or I'd be like getting names mixed up   lol, 8 pairs of uggs Lol I'm on my 2nd not allowed another pair yet  , just think though just use the excuse of being preggers and having sore feet for your oh to push you about lol    aww not long now how did you find waiting in that wee room we found it so bloody boring waiting for nurse to come c us    was quite a few couples and asking my oh wonder if they're here for same kind of thing   xx can I ask what's your name I'm going to let you guess mine   
Also saw dr acharya and dr young, found crosshouse  and gri a pain to begin because not really well communicated, xxx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Aww ano it's so exciting I thought I would have to wait until nov to get to top of list so I kinda knew time frame so it helped so we planned to get married but that's on hold now cause of the hospital app don't think I can do a baby and a wedding  so different surnames is just gonna have to do! Lol least u can get ur self ready and u on a rough date and by the end of the year u could be expecting meaning no drinking at Xmas or new year   lol 
Ad guess ur names Mary? Haha   mines Ashley  think we should private mail save clogging up the boards?! Lol
Oh I never got that at my appointment when we went for results! I got weighed n my height taken n got results lol
Yeah av bought every shoe going n nothing helps half the time I just wear my flip flops to let the air get to my feet but I love my ugg boots it's a tradition now I get a pair for my Xmas or bday! Lol I have a pair of suede ones I got at Xmas n I love them I keep them good n my two pups have decided to eat them so they are in the bad books for it need to see if I can get a new zip out on them n maybe they can be saved! 
When we were there there was nobody in the waiting area so we sat n stuffed our faces with crisps   
I thought they were brill with me communication has been brill like I have an ultrasound on the 3rd march so they are gonna try n rush results so gri have them for the 5th march save them doing another n my treatment can start quicker  
I hate waiting my name should be mrs impatient!! haha a week today my appointment better no be raining or al be like a drowned rat! I will need to wait until after my app to get home for my presents as well wanted them before but nope OH says no chance  lol xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

We were planning to get married  too, had stuff paid for etc but family kept inviting people and around the time both his sisters were pregnant, ended up we are just going to go to Gretna green n not tell anybody  wait till we have a child and married after as could you imagine a wee girl in a pretty wee dress walking down the aisle    and it would be hard doing both as if you done whilst pregnant I know me I'd complain about being fat   and I know 1st year if it is without a wee drink, but we both workaholics we love the extra pennies so usually do that Xmas/ new year time, haha ! Your right    how do you private mail? I usually just roam the forums? That's what I got too but coz I haven't had a scan before she wanted to look, looked so weird lol  showing me my lining and ovaries, iv started getting oh to do that Xmas or bday pandora charms or ugg boots or tattoos lol what kinda dogs do you have? Iv a wee 3-4 year old jack russell, don't know exact age as got him when he was two and wasn't told when he was born, and I was trying not to eat as making sure my bmi was under 30 it was but wev decided to join gym to make sure I'm fit for when does happen don't want to be fat and preggy lol that's what I got an ultrasound your on a seat with legs up in air and a lubey probe   lol I'm surprised they didn't do it in room when you had app? And aw that's not fair lol  can you not do the sad face I usually do and I get what I want when I do lol   xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Message sent  I figured it out  xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey ladies.... I'm not exactly under 25, but I've not long turned 26(so not far off). I'm from Fife and will be having IVF in around May time at ninewells. 

It's crazy that it's getting so much more real eh.... I've thought about this for so long - now I'm scared, nervous, excited.. The whole shebang! 

I noticed mzmaary23 thwt you have got you BMI down - that's great news. I've also managed to get mine down under 29 and I'm continuing to try. However it does baffle me to see some people going through treatment and they appear to be a lot bigger than me!! 

Take care girls xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey fyfey  ur not that over 25  

Goodluck when your ivf time comes around keep me updated 
I have my appointment on the 5th not long now and I am soo nervous! Lol
I think this app is just bloods which i hate n an examination then on the 27 th we get results n discuss protocol etc can't wait been such a roller coaster  but will be worth it if it works! Lol

I know what u mean about people looking bigger than they look it's scary it's all to do with height etc . People are thinner than me but have a higher bmi than me  although I have got my bmi upto 21 so I am happy I am no longer on the borderline of being too thin for icsi  hope I am still this weight come Wednesday or even put a little more on  

Xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey fyfey    good luck with your Ivf in May time, I was thinking about it last night in work I'm more nervous now as I know it can be here within the next 6months   and thank you! Well done on getting your bmi down I'm same keep trying to get it down, joining gym tomorrow   and iv not really seen that many people go through treatment, really only people I know doing treatment are on here maybe they're paying private?  Xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey girls..... I got my results from screening this morning... My AMH levels appear to look as if I may suffer from excessive ovarian stimulation, not sure exactly what this means as far as treatment goes, but I think it may mean the meds I'll be on will be of a lower dose... I think!!! Lol 

Have any of you got any idea??


Well I did wonder if these people were maybe going private... But surely that shouldn't matter when incomes to weight, smoking etc eh..... Mind u money can but u anything eh lol! 

How r u both? 

Alc - how did ure appointment go?? 

xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not sure exactly what that would mean for u but I would think they would keep a close eye on u n scan u more often to make sure ur doing ok  let me know what they say imagine not explaining what that meant towards treatment!

As for private I know ur allowed a little over the nhs guide lines but I think it's only upto bmi of 32 I think it's something silly like that..

My app went good just got bloods taken some swabs n handed loads of paperwork lol back on the 27th to discuss protocol  
I had my ultrasound on the 3rd it has come back fine which is a good sign hopefully my pain in the butt cyst has done one I have to phone my nurse on Monday and she will discuss it with me  

When's ur next app fyfey?

Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey, fyfey.

I think your right they'll keep an eye on you and on a lower dose of meds, and you would think so but like you said money can buy you anything look at the likes of Halle berry etc having children and they're nearly 50! And I'm good thank you on a diet to make sure I'm the fittest I can be when I do start my ivf sometime this year, only downside I hate water I'm taking bottled water to gym but in house am addicted to diet juice   how are you ? Xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Evening girlies...

How are you both?? Whats happening with you guys??

Well i got my pack through on Wednesday - literature and meds!! Very scary indeed!!!!!
The letter told me to start taking the nasal spray on day 21 of my April cycle (Im due my March cycle this weekend... so CD 21 of April cycle is still a whiley away) However when i counted out the dates etc it is going to coincide with my holiday at the end of May... So i emailed the hosp yesterday and asked what they thought would be the best option. They have suggested that i start the nasal spray on CD 2 of this cycle... which could mean im starting the nasal spray on either Sunday or Monday!! Now thats scary!!!!!! lol 

I could be pregnant by the time i go on holiday!!! 

Im still trying hard with the diet and ive upped my exercise a bit over the last fortnight, feel im getting nearer my ideal weight now so its harder at coming off!! Defo notice a big difference tho - im down two trouser sizes!! (14-10)  

Hope ure both well  xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey fyfey   

I'm doing really good wbyou? 

Oh I'm excited for you it's so close now !! Hope your doing okay? And see do you need to take injections or just nasal spray? And where you going on holiday may I ask   and well done for the weightloss !! Do you have myfitnesspal app   xxx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey... I'm doing not too bad thanks. Busy time ahead though... Need to complete all my uni work by May 1st (loads to get done), going through IVF, plus working full time! Maybe a good thing to keep busy eh?? :-D 

I started on the buserlin nasal spray this morning.... I've to take one spray 4 times a day, so today it will be 830am, 1230pm, 430pm and 830pm. I will have to remember to take it to work and sneak off to the toilet for a spray.... Oh the things you do eh? Lol 

I'm on cd2 the now, I was due to start on cd21 but Anne got back to me and suggested I start today so that I possibly could get it all over and done with before my holiday. Which would be fab, as long as everything goes to plan and there are no delays. 

I'm off to Crete on 24th May... So either way it will be a much needed holiday. Have you any plans fora holiday this year? 

Can I ask where about your from? xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey yes Itl be a good thing to keep busy ! But good on you doing all that and losing weight too don't know how you do it ! X and how you finding the spray?  And fingers crossed no delays and you'll be telling me soon your expecting   and ooh Crete sounds nice fancy packing me in your bag and taking me with you?   and nope not this year as I'm going to re do house get carpets etc maybe go down England and see oh lovely gran,  and I'm from ayr wbyou?


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey fyfey  

How's the nasal spray doing? I have my app on Thursday and will find out when I have to start treatment hopefully soon  I am so excited and nervous as I dunno what to expect lol
Hopefully u get good news just in time for ur holiday    
Well done on ur weightloss! That's fab. 
How u finding keeping your treatment from people? U had any side effects?

Xx


----------



## Fyfey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey ladies... 

Nasal Spray - well it's been going fine, only at the end of day two... But I do feel a bit sluggish, headache and super tired!! :-( hopefully these side effects don't last too long, not sure I'll be able to cope if they do!!!! 

Well keeping the treatment from people in general has been a breeze, however I think I'm going to struggle now.... I had to sneak to the loo twice today at work to take the spray!!!! I'm also really not sure about how I'm going to get round the fact I'll be having scans, EC and ET appointments... Any ideas of an excuse?! I feel I really can't tell my manager as we had a convo a while back and she mentioned how she doesn't agree with IVF etc... Ehhh awkward!!!!! 

Aww I was feeling really excited/nervous before starting the spray - but now I feel crap, cause I just keep thinking what if this doesn't work!!!! I really need to push the negativity out!!!

I'm from Fife - hence the name... I'm at Ninewells. 

xx


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey 

Aww I hate nasal sprays in general so I hope I don't get that lol I had iui before and the injections made me feel sluggish n gave me a really sore head so am hoping I don't get that this time  hope it doesn't last too long for u!  

I would just say that ur having to go to day surgery for a procedure and u might be off for a few days sorry it's short notice but it's important or something like that   goodluck tho! I hate how people are against it drives me crazy   But until ur in the position I don't think u truly understand the affects it has on a person and a couple.

I am really excited I have my treatment plan app on Thursday I am soo excited but the nerves are finally kicki in n the what if it doesn't work what we gonna do etc  hopefully it works tho  

Hope u feel better soon  

Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well hellooooooo   
And I'm always tired so if I do nasal spray il feel no diff to usual   lol 
But I hope you don't have them too long   And couldn't you just tell your manager as it's none of her business she doesn't have to like. It but she has to understand it's something you need to do as you don't magically make babies like some do wham bam thank ya mam and within a months she's  pregnant,   either that or go higher than her and say you want it kept confidential can you do that? And don't think like that it will work       Xxx


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

Hi girls!!! 

this is my first post, my husband and I (both 2 have been told the news that we need ICSI ivf due to severe male factor  , we are in ayrshire and will be getting treatment at glasgow royal infirmary. i am sad, scared nervous and excited all rolled into one at the moment. does anyone have any idea of waiting times? and does this date back to your hospital referral?? does anyone have experience of gri or the private glasgow hospital nuffield 

wishing all you ladies lots of luck


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi carol 

I know exactly how you feel I was the exact same when I was first referred it gets a lot easier!
I was referred last April 2013 and I was seen in November and told there was an 18 month waiting list but I reached the top and received my letter in January 14 to say I had an appointment in March and I start treatment 22nd may.
For ayrshire and Arran waiting times are around the 12months mark from the date of referral but the time flies in!

If your going private I would check how it affects your Nhs attempts as I am sure if you had any eggs frozen you would need to use them first before starting Nhs cycle also if your Nhs cycle is different from private you need to pay for hospital notes too 

Goodluck  x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Carol, 

I was only 6 months on the list and I'm in Ayrshire. Hope it comes as quick for you x


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanks josie thats fantastic only taking 6 months for you!! was this from the date of your hospital referal or was this from later on? can i ask how many months do you need to wait between cycle attempts? 

thanks!!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It was from my referral date from crosshouse. That was June last year and I reached the top of the list on December 

It's either 2 or 3 periods they want between cycles. 

I can't remember if it's 2 or 3. I've always been more in between mine  just for one thing or another.

Good luck x


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thanks for sharing with me and good luck for your next cycle too, carol xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

It will be here sooner than you think, they said the criteria is so strict now, especially with weight and smoking that the list is going down quicker.

Thanks, I've just to phone them when I bleed this month and then we go from there, hope our wee snow babies are lucky for us x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah it's really scary how fast it come round once your on the list!

Goodluck Josie with your cycle    Your snow babies are lucky  

I am getting nervous about starting my first cycle although it's flying in get my prostap injection on Thursday then gotta wait till 9th June to start injections and get bloods & scan 

Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks alc, good luck for yours 2.

I was really nervous my 1st time 2. Hoping it's 3rd time lucky for us and these wee snow babies stick x


----------



## Little bumblebee (Oct 30, 2013)

I hope it's 3rd time luck for u too 

Goodluck and let us know how things are going  xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks alc, will do x


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

good luck josie and alc xx


----------

